# Reminder that im PSL 6.



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

I turn 29 in 58 days.


----------



## john2 (Feb 5, 2020)

Short ramus. You considering fillers?


----------



## .👽. (Feb 5, 2020)

90s ppl getting old. Sad to see tbh


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

john2 said:


> Short ramus. You considering fillers?


I got underye fillers. I had gotten chin fillers before but it lasted for like 4 months lul.


Hopelessmofoker said:


> 90s ppl getting old. Sad to see tbh


Its ok i slay 00s


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 5, 2020)

wait you were that gay fish guy ?

the guy that always made the homosexual expressions while looking like a fish?

@BlackBoyo @Blackout.xl @Too$hort @yang @LookistWorld @apollothegun @Petsmart GTFIH


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> wait you were that gay fish guy ?
> 
> the guy that always made the homosexual expressions while looking like a fish?
> 
> @BlackBoyo @Blackout.xl @Too$hort @yang @LookistWorld @apollothegun @Petsmart GTFIH


Its called posing.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> I got underye fillers. I had gotten chin fillers before but it lasted for like 4 months lul.
> 
> Its ok i slay 00s


Whats your body count


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> 90s ppl getting old. Sad to see tbh


we will all grow old man

im a 2000 kid

i see 2010 kids and i feel so old man 

but it is what it is

this life is so short

can't be arsed to worry abt them

be the best you can be

don't let age stop you

you can reduce the age pill almost completely man

but even then

when ur 60

ur old af and ur bones r weak

time to die

or maybe not

maybe it is the time to see ur grandchildren be successful 

have the childhhood you never had

BE HIGH T GIGA MOGGERS


belnar93 said:


> Its called posing.


jfl miring u bro

almost 30 good nwo great skin

psl 6 i agree


----------



## .👽. (Feb 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> we will all grow old man
> 
> im a 2000 kid
> 
> ...


Im 1996 born and i feel so old man


----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 5, 2020)

jut me some more


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Whats your body count


Like 12-15 lul. 
I like the attention more than sex, finasterid fucked my sexdrive probably.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Im 1996 born and i feel so old man


bro im 2002 and i feel old af

we will be kings bro

maybe not in this world

but when im dead

InshaAllah i will


belnar93 said:


> Like 12-15 lul.
> I like the attention more than sex, finasterid fucked my sexdrive probably.


what a slayer in ur avi

neck train tho man

then u will be robust


----------



## .👽. (Feb 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro im 2002 and i feel old af
> 
> we will be kings bro
> 
> ...


Nigga u serious? 2002? Hahahahaha


belnar93 said:


> Like 12-15 lul.
> I like the attention more than sex, finasterid fucked my sexdrive probably.


 Ah ok. How did u get that jaw? Any surgery? Or just low bf?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Nigga u serious? 2002? Hahahahaha
> 
> Ah ok. How did u get that jaw? Any surgery? Or just low bf?


yh man 2002

youngcel amirite

jfl im growing taller i need to get on niacin and melatonin

so i can bee 6'7 at least


----------



## .👽. (Feb 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> yh man 2002
> 
> youngcel amirite
> 
> ...


I wish i was born 2002 bro.

6,3 is enough


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro im 2002 and i feel old af
> 
> we will be kings bro
> 
> ...


actually the avi is edited by @Alarico8 heres to og.
Its there to remind me what i looked like with genioplasty.
https://looksmax.org/attachments/20191205_211011-png.183603/


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> actually the avi is edited by @Alarico8 heres to og.
> Its there to remind me what i looked like with genioplasty.
> https://looksmax.org/attachments/20191205_211011-png.183603/


still look good but that is insane in that ur chad 100


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> still look good but that is insane in that ur chad 100


Thanks bro.


----------



## je3oe (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> lul


lul as in dick or?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I wish i was born 2002 bro.
> 
> 6,3 is enough


no bro

i want to be a mogging machine

i want to duck under doors bro

doors are like 6'6 but mostly 6'8

if im 6'7

and shoes

i have to duck

im almost 6'3

niacin and im still growing

hopefully 6'7 in 1.5 years InshALLAH bro


----------



## je3oe (Feb 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> InshaAllah


inshallah brother


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 5, 2020)

can you jut a little harder for us


----------



## currycelincurryland (Feb 5, 2020)

Did having a recessed chin affected your dating life?


----------



## didntreadlol (Feb 5, 2020)

keep tilting ur head


----------



## Kinko (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> I turn 29 in 58 days.
> View attachment 256929
> 
> View attachment 256928


No Ur not,post frontal Pic,and tbh i mog u hard


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 5, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> keep tilting ur head


bro

ur avi isn't psl 8

it is psl 9

a human cant look like that


----------



## didntreadlol (Feb 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro
> 
> ur avi isn't psl 8
> 
> ...


i look like that son


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 5, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> i look like that son


ur not human bro


----------



## Kinko (Feb 5, 2020)

Every Pics in this frauded mirror,in mirror with good can and light im 9.5psl


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> keep tilting ur head


Heres a 9-10 years old photo of me.
dont cope man.






Kinko said:


> Every Pics in this frauded mirror,in mirror with good can and light im 9.5psl


Lol every woman i met from tinder told im better looking than in photos.


----------



## needsolution (Feb 5, 2020)

Dont u mind to show unfrauded skin quality? Can be pm. I mean without lighting or filters fraud.


----------



## Peachy (Feb 5, 2020)

nice projecting chin, man


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Feb 5, 2020)

Stop jutting


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Kinko said:


> Every Pics in this frauded mirror,in mirror with good can and light im 9.5psl


Dont think anyone agrees with u.
Ur gl but i mog u




Your browser is not able to display this video.






tylerhunter97 said:


> Stop jutting


Look at that candid photo of me where im smoking.
Stop coping.


----------



## nastynas (Feb 5, 2020)

good looking for your age group, you take good care of yourself so you will look even better than your peers as you get older so congratz

but it doesnt take away from the fact that you are a gay looking delusional ass


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> View attachment 256957
> 
> 
> Look at that candid photo of me where im smoking.
> Stop coping.


Why would I cope against someone that has no effect on my life, look at the difference between of the position your jaw at that pic and the pics you posted. Its clear that you're jutting.

Also keep taking those pictures from below, cause the video you posted shows that your forehead to head ratio is almost 1:2


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Its called posing.


I pose but I don’t look like a gay fish u whorebag


----------



## XXX22 (Feb 5, 2020)

Lemme check my history , to see when I asked.


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 5, 2020)

Ok so u need hair transplant, shall we go to turkey . I had a haircut today and my forehead looks so big


----------



## XXX22 (Feb 5, 2020)

XXX22 said:


> Lemme check my history , to see when I asked.


Update , I didn't fucking ask.


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 5, 2020)

XXX22 said:


> Update , I didn't fucking ask.


Autistic retard . I can tell u have no friends


----------



## nastynas (Feb 5, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Why would I cope against someone that has no effect on my life, look at the difference between of the position your jaw at that pic and the pics you posted. Its clear that you're jutting.
> 
> Also keep taking those pictures from below, cause the video you posted shows that your forehead to head ratio is almost 1:2


suratının yarısı alnı amk evladının


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 5, 2020)

Jutting hard, JFL


----------



## needsolution (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Dont think anyone agrees with u.
> Ur gl but i mog u
> View attachment 256957
> 
> ...


Looks good. 5.5psl


----------



## XXX22 (Feb 5, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Autistic retard . I can tell u have no friends


*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
This member limits who may view their full profile.

Just from that and your avi I can tell that you are autism itself


----------



## buflek (Feb 5, 2020)

im sorry i really really really feel bad for you. not because you dont look good (you do), but because you are still so narcy and obsessed with ur looks while having this autistic stare at *FUCKING 30 YEARS OF AGE. *


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 5, 2020)

XXX22 said:


> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> This member limits who may view their full profile.
> 
> Just from that and your avi I can tell that you are autism itself


Why r u such a drama queen , chill. I limit profile so Creppy retards like u don’t stalk me . Come meet me I’ll knock u out


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Ok so u need hair transplant, shall we go to turkey . I had a haircut today and my forehead looks so big


Lol my hair is NW0 almost


Alexanderr said:


> Jutting hard, JFL


Cope


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lol my hair is NW0 almost
> 
> Cope


Your hairline is very recessed could do with it lowering 1cm


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

buflek said:


> im sorry i really really really feel bad for you. not because you dont look good (you do), but because you are still so narcy and obsessed with ur looks while having this autistic stare at *FUCKING 30 YEARS OF AGE. *


Lol u think a narcissist cares? U can cope virgin boy.


Sal123 said:


> Your hairline is very recessed could do with it lowering 1cm


Its always been like this.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 5, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> no bro
> 
> i want to be a mogging machine
> 
> ...


what the fonction of niacin ?


----------



## buflek (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lol u think a narcissist cares? U can cope virgin boy.
> 
> Its always been like this.


i got rated psl 6 by several users and my lowest rate was psl 5.5 while urs was psl 5 by multiple users if i remember correctly. keep coping u low t twink, i love how u admit to not having sex drive and only go aim for validation. u are a tranny it all makes sense now


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

buflek said:


> i got rated psl 6 by several users and my lowest rate was psl 5.5 while urs was psl 5 by multiple users if i remember correctly. keep coping u low t twink, i love how u admit to not having sex drive and only go aim for validation. u are a tranny it all makes sense now


Everyone hates me here and they still admit most that im psl 5.5-6
Btw i had over 1000 matches in less than week in nordic country.


----------



## buflek (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Everyone hates me here and they still admit most that im psl 5.5-6
> Btw i had over 1000 matches in less than week in nordic country.


good for you, i got a good looking gf since 4 years. 
sucks for you that you dont even want to fuck foids so its all pointless top kek


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

buflek said:


> good for you, i got a good looking gf since 4 years.
> sucks for you that you dont even want to fuck foids so its all pointless top kek


I dont care about women, the knowledge that i can fuck staceys is enough for me.
For those that call me frauding.
Compare to opry.


----------



## Kinko (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Dont think anyone agrees with u.
> Ur gl but i mog u
> View attachment 256957
> 
> ...




Fraud my dik Bro,no one can mog me in real life


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> I dont care about women, the knowledge that i can fuck staceys is enough for me.
> For those that call me frauding.
> Compare to opry.
> View attachment 256975


validation is more important. If you were born narcy, you die narcy


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Feb 5, 2020)

Kinko said:


> Fraud my dik Bro,no one can mog me in real life


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Kinko said:


> Fraud my dik Bro,no one can mog me in real life



Lol, get a haircut.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 5, 2020)

nastynas said:


> suratının yarısı alnı amk evladının


alni nicki minaj'in gotunden buyuk


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> validation is more important. If you were born narcy, you die narcy


If u knew anything about narcism youd know i just deflect criticism


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> If u knew anything about narcism youd know i just deflect criticism


idk man, Im half narcy. Like 50%


----------



## Kinko (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lol, get a haircut.
> View attachment 256981


I ll get sunday,but still mog everyone here in Italy with this shit hair


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Kinko said:


> I ll get sunday,but still mog everyone here in Italy with this shit hair


U dont mog anyone there.
U should get a buzzcut tbh


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Feb 5, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/the-3-most-narcy-deluded-users-about-themselves.73978/#post-1295892


----------



## nastynas (Feb 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> alni nicki minaj'in gotunden buyuk


mogs sabiha gokcen hava alanı amk you can land a plane


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/the-3-most-narcy-deluded-users-about-themselves.73978/#post-1295892


Yea use a photo of me with terrible lighting  
Cope im PSL 6 end of story.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 5, 2020)

nastynas said:


> mogs sabiha gokcen hava alanı amk you can land a plane


psl 6 airplane runway


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> I turn 29 in 58 days.
> View attachment 256929
> 
> View attachment 256928


You are oldcel man!
Why are you still on this site?
You are over a decade older than me damn


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nail to the coffin.
Two of the biggest model agencies in my country think im very fitting for top male modeling.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 5, 2020)

5.5 on a good day


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 5, 2020)

Damn ur old as fuck OP, HAHAHA WHAT U DOIN HERE OLD MAN?


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Damn ur old as fuck OP, HAHAHA WHAT U DOIN HERE OLD MAN?


Mogging and giving others honest advice/rates


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

no where near psl 6, ur front is fucked harmony/ratios wise
weird nose, big forehead
aspie eyes


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Mogging and giving others honest advice/rates


Keep mogging my Aryan brother


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> no where near psl 6, ur front is fucked harmony/ratios wise
> weird nose, big forehead
> aspie eyes


Yet model agencies want to use me.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Yet model agencies want to use me.


negatory
that doesnt mean shit anyways, ugly people get taken on to model, u are not above psl 5
theres reasons in this post u strictly show profile or 3/4
and ur also jutting like crazy lmao


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> negatory
> that doesnt mean shit anyways, ugly people get taken on to model, u are not above psl 5
> theres reasons in this post u strictly show profile or 3/4
> and ur also jutting like crazy lmao


If im under PSL 5 its over for 99% of users here for life.


alligatordude said:


> negatory
> that doesnt mean shit anyways, ugly people get taken on to model, u are not above psl 5
> theres reasons in this post u strictly show profile or 3/4
> and ur also jutting like crazy lmao


Ur telling me this is under PSL 5? ROFL




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> If im under PSL 5 its over for 99% of users here for life.


it is what it is, im just telling u straight
@WhiteSnake mogs u back to the moon and back
mogs u to the*******


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> it is what it is, im just telling u straight
> @WhiteSnake mogs u back to the moon and back
> mogs u to the*******


Lmao u can cope all u want fucking nigger avi cuck


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lmao u can cope all u want fucking nigger avi cuck


i mog u too but u dont see me making narcy posts
dont get mad when someone who isnt low iq puts u in ur place


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> i mog u too but u dont see me making narcy posts
> dont get mad when someone who isnt low iq puts u in ur place


Fanboy


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

Ur telling me this is under PSL 5? ROFL 
@belnar93 
big forehead brother, i can literally use it as a pan and cook my entire breakfast on that shit
aspie ass eyes, long midface,
nose to lips relationship is death, philtrum to chin relationship is death,

sorry bucko
u literally have no harmony
keep FUCKING BARKING FOR ME


belnar93 said:


> Fanboy


i dont fanboy ugly fucks sorry


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> Ur telling me this is under PSL 5? ROFL
> @belnar93
> big forehead brother, i can literally use it as a pan and cook my entire breakfast on that shit
> aspie ass eyes, long midface,
> ...


Fanboy


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

u are AVERAGE
everyone on this site is low iq if they think u look good
i understand harmony and ratios more than most kids on here LMAO


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> u are AVERAGE


Hahahhaha ridicilous im average? Average man doesnt get 1000 tinder matches in a week.
Average doesnt get even 50


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Hahahhaha ridicilous im average? Average man doesnt get 1000 tinder matches in a week.
> Average doesnt get even 50


ok so u get tinder matches on angle and light frauded pictures on 3/4 
so proud of you man
sign my fucking ass cheeks bro who cares

as soon as they see u from the front they are vomiting 

*theres reasons why u post THE SAME thread every so often with the same frauded pictures and videos saying oh guys btw reminder im good looking to try to boost ur self esteem but u know deep down ur an ugly fuck so u stay dwelling on this website and will post the same thread after 3 weeks once again for a fake ego boost*

i understand u kid
dont think i do
i aint low iq like the rest of these morons
just stop replying while ur not so deep in a hole


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> ok so u get tinder matches on angle and light frauded pictures on 3/4
> so proud of you man
> sign my fucking ass cheeks bro who cares
> 
> ...


Im psl 6 sorry bro.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Im psl 6 sorry bro.


looks like what i said got to you. sorry buddy
keep telling yourself that


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> ok so u get tinder matches on angle and light frauded pictures on 3/4
> so proud of you man
> sign my fucking ass cheeks bro who cares
> 
> ...


Btw i got samsung galaxy s5 and everyone looks terrible from straight on taken photos in selfies.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Btw i got samsung galaxy s5 and everyone looks terrible from straight on taken photos in selfies.


same here bucko and once again i know what lens distortion is i aint no retard
but i remember back u posted a picture of u in some window shop window
but once again what im talking about is ur bad ratios hence bad harmony
it was showed in that picture, no distortion there bucko
still weird looking
i am not trying to be a dick, you have aspie harmony, im just trying to get to u somehow that im not joking and know what im talking about
but i am done now, i feel like i have left u feeling bad whether u admit it or not. sorry but someone has to give u the truth on a blackpill server
u arent ugly, but i also wouldnt say ur above average. u dont deserve to be an incel, but u also dont deserve to be posting narcy threads like "Reminder im 6 psl"


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> same here bucko and once again i know what lens distortion is i aint no retard
> but i remember back u posted a picture of u in some window shop window
> but once again what im talking about is ur bad ratios hence bad harmony
> it was showed in that picture, no distortion there bucko
> still weird looking


Changed my mind.
Im psl 6.25
See the difference in mirror vs selfie?


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Changed my mind.
> Im psl 6.25
> See the difference in mirror vs selfie?
> View attachment 257027
> ...







es ratio isnt good and ur eyebrows dont help it
still got a big forehead


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> View attachment 257032
> 
> es ratio isnt good and ur eyebrows dont help it
> still got a big forehead


Lmao cope


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lmao cope


negatory
keep saying cope all u want


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> negatory
> keep saying cope all u want


Hahahah ur just a fanboy ur saying im under psl 5 is just trying to get me down.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Hahahah ur just a fanboy ur saying im under psl 5 is just trying to get me down.


psl 5 is high tier normie, ur a normie


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> psl 5 is high tier normie, ur a normie


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> View attachment 257048


ok so Mashallahyakhi is a low iq fuck?
cool bro
cool story
only one coping here is u


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> ok so Mashallahyakhi is a low iq fuck?
> cool bro
> cool story
> only one coping here is u


Nah its you.


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

*theres reasons why u post THE SAME thread every so often with the same frauded pictures and videos saying oh guys btw reminder im good looking to try to boost ur self esteem but u know deep down ur an ugly fuck so u stay dwelling on this website and will post the same thread after 3 weeks once again for a fake ego boost* 

*theres reasons why u post THE SAME thread every so often with the same frauded pictures and videos saying oh guys btw reminder im good looking to try to boost ur self esteem but u know deep down ur an ugly fuck so u stay dwelling on this website and will post the same thread after 3 weeks once again for a fake ego boost* 

*theres reasons why u post THE SAME thread every so often with the same frauded pictures and videos saying oh guys btw reminder im good looking to try to boost ur self esteem but u know deep down ur an ugly fuck so u stay dwelling on this website and will post the same thread after 3 weeks once again for a fake ego boost* 

*theres reasons why u post THE SAME thread every so often with the same frauded pictures and videos saying oh guys btw reminder im good looking to try to boost ur self esteem but u know deep down ur an ugly fuck so u stay dwelling on this website and will post the same thread after 3 weeks once again for a fake ego boost* 


see you again next month cutie


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> *theres reasons why u post THE SAME thread every so often with the same frauded pictures and videos saying oh guys btw reminder im good looking to try to boost ur self esteem but u know deep down ur an ugly fuck so u stay dwelling on this website and will post the same thread after 3 weeks once again for a fake ego boost
> 
> theres reasons why u post THE SAME thread every so often with the same frauded pictures and videos saying oh guys btw reminder im good looking to try to boost ur self esteem but u know deep down ur an ugly fuck so u stay dwelling on this website and will post the same thread after 3 weeks once again for a fake ego boost
> 
> ...


Lol ive posted like 50-100 different photos here everytime people rate me above PSL 5


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Lol ive posted like 50-100 different photos here everytime people rate me above PSL 5


see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> see you again next month cutie
> see you again next month cutie
> see you again next month cutie
> see you again next month cutie
> ...


Yeah meanwhile i get attention from girls u fap to, bye


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Yeah meanwhile i get attention from girls u fap to, bye


keep telling yourself that 
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie   
see you again next month cutie


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 5, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> i mog u too


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Changed my mind.
> Im psl 6.25
> See the difference in mirror vs selfie?
> View attachment 257027
> ...


I change my mind ur a 5 max jfl tbh


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 257057


lul thats him?


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> lul thats him?


https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-19.88240/


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-me-19.88240/


19 and looks older than me  ROFL its so over rip collagen fucking neckbeard


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Feb 5, 2020)

Aesthetic said:


> wait you were that gay fish guy ?
> 
> the guy that always made the homosexual expressions while looking like a fish?
> 
> @BlackBoyo @Blackout.xl @Too$hort @yang @LookistWorld @apollothegun @Petsmart GTFIH



just jut theory


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Nail to the coffin.
> Two of the biggest model agencies in my country think im very fitting for top male modeling.
> View attachment 256993
> 
> View attachment 256994


Pjs hahahahaha Turkish male modeling company that is a VERY genuine plan. They’ll probably sell u off as a male prostitute


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Pjs hahahahaha Turkish male modeling company that is a VERY genuine plan. They’ll probably sell u off as a male prostitute


Turkish? Lol im from finland.


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes my hairline is naturally high up , but it’s looks weird now so I’m gonna get it fixed hopefully in Istanbul where it’s cheap asf


belnar93 said:


> Turkish? Lol im from finland.


No way..... I always thought u were Turkish wtf


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> finasterid fucked my sexdrive probably.


what's the point then


----------



## justbigboned (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> I turn 29 in 58 days.
> View attachment 256929
> 
> View attachment 256928


lower third is the only thing you got going for you


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 5, 2020)

You are max 5 psl now. But can ascend easily to 6.5 to 7 psl. With only a few procedures.


----------



## belnar93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> You are max 5 psl now. But can ascend easily to 6.5 to 7 psl. With only a few procedures.


Its taken on a 6 year old phone, my face is narrowed severely.


----------



## Zyros (Feb 5, 2020)

good aging and youth but not a PSL6. ffs where do all these arrogant posters come from?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Nail to the coffin.
> Two of the biggest model agencies in my country think im very fitting for top male modeling.
> View attachment 256993
> 
> View attachment 256994


incel country


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Nail to the coffin.
> Two of the biggest model agencies in my country think im very fitting for top male modeling.
> View attachment 256993
> 
> View attachment 256994


Huutista, eihän noista studioista pääse kuin johonkin tokmannin tarjouslehden sivuille korkeintaan.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 5, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> incel country


Proven to be the most chad country on the whole earth. Keep barking you dog.


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 5, 2020)

Zyros said:


> good aging and youth but not a PSL6. ffs where do all these arrogant posters come from?


Keep coping with autistic PSL rating. OP is very good looking. 

how many women are attracted to you = your rating

JFL if you think OP doesn't drown in validation and pussy if he chose to.


----------



## Kinko (Feb 5, 2020)

belnar93 said:


> Nail to the coffin.
> Two of the biggest model agencies in my country think im very fitting for top male modeling.
> View attachment 256993
> 
> View attachment 256994


Send my Pics too,u ll get Ur same answer


----------



## Imjustthatguy (Feb 5, 2020)

I personally think you don't look that good. You look above average, but not PSL 6.


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 5, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> 90s ppl getting old. Sad to see tbh


zoomy poast


Chadelite said:


> yh man 2002
> 
> youngcel amirite
> 
> ...


>Indian
>6'7

nice larp


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Feb 5, 2020)

Stupid pictures


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 5, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> zoomy poast
> 
> >Indian
> >6'7
> ...


He's not Indian.


----------

